# Relabeling question



## CE (Sep 20, 2007)

We have purchased labels to replace the current labels in our shirts. Are there any recommendations of companies who will remove an old label and insert a new label? We have around 600 products we need to do this for. Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## RoboLove (Oct 15, 2007)

Have a look in your telephone directory for something along the lines tailor services or seamstress.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

My normal relabeling company is now on a 6-week turnaround time.

I placed an ad on the local craigslist site, and got a few seamstresses to respond.

I found a good one. Same day turnaround and I pay her 40 cents per label.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

craigslist, that's a good tip! Thanks Greg


----------



## muttsrule (Jan 3, 2008)

I too pay a local gut, $.25 a label. I would order them in some clear thread which will work on all color garments with all color labels.


----------

